# Obama with black panther party



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

» Shock Photos: Candidate Obama Appeared And Marched With New Black Panther Party in 2007 - Big Government









Anyone surprised?!

---------- Post added at 22:20 ---------- Previous post was at 22:19 ----------

There are even more photographs.
I have learned that Regnery initially received approval from a person who took pictures of the events in Selma to publish these additional photographs in _Injustice_.
After the photographer wrote Regnery reversing his permission to include the photographs in _Injustice_, the images were removed from the photographer's Flickr account. Yet we were able to capture them before they disappeared.
The photographs show Obama sharing the same podium at the event with the Panthers.
In the first image, Shabazz stands at the podium, surrounded by uniformed Panthers, including Muhammed. In the second photograph, Obama commands the same podium.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

now if he can just get enough of them to cover the polling stations.....................


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

Who wants to bet that this story NEVER makes the mainstream media?


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> And this comes as a shock to anyone????


Ofcourse not, next it will be pictures of distant cousins who are affiliated with the black guerrilla family kickin' it at the white house. What pisses me off is if this was Romney and Derek or Ron Black from stormfront, or Thom Robb of the KKK just passing by eachother or atanding in line at old country buffet the media would be all over it with people like Al Sharpton leading the way. This fuckin country has turned to shit since I was a kid, and I really fear where it'll be when I have kids. 12-2012 can't come any sooner..


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm no spelling Nazi, but you might want to change that to "guerrilla" before some liberal douchebag reporter thinks they have a scoop on a racist police website.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I'm no spelling Nazi, but you might want to change that to "guerrilla" before some liberal douchebag reporter thinks they have a scoop on a racist police website.


I'm sure everyone here knows what group I was referring to, but point taken. And that makes the point even stronger. Just referring to a violent STG in the prison system can be seen as racist, but when words like "cracker" or "honky" are thrown around its freedom of speech. Back to topic tho, this guy keeps getting linked to shady/questionable persons that someone as commander-in-chief shouldn't. Why do I feel like I went through a more thorough background check when I worked as mall security then this guy went through to be the president?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

zm88 said:


> I'm sure everyone here knows what group I was referring to, but point taken.


We're not alone....even at this hour, there are at least 20 people viewing threads, while there are currently 3 registered members online.

Take it from someone who learned the hard way....only post stuff that you don't care if it lands on the front page of your local rag.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> We're not alone....even at this hour, there are at least 20 people viewing threads, while there are currently 3 registered members online.Take it from someone who learned the hard way....only post stuff that you don't care if it lands on the front page of your local rag.


Wouldn't be the first time I was a Target, but I do appreciate the advice.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I think it WILL become a national story but theyll try to spin it as coiincidence


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Black Panthers Unable To Buy Bombs Because EBT Card Didn't Have Enough Money*
*By Katie Frates, Daily Caller*

Two men affiliated with the New Black Panther Party allegedly planned to murder Ferguson Police Chief Tom Jackson and St. Louis County Prosecuting Attorney Robert McCulloch and bomb the Gateway Arch.
http://nation.foxnews.com/2014/11/3...mbs-because-ebt-card-didn’t-have-enough-money

Just figured i'd go ahead and put this here as a nice bump to the original thread. 
No surprise given obama and holders history.


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

"This is just anecdotal evidence", Deval Patrick. Next superior court justice of the commonwealth.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Black Panther 'Gun Club' following, filming police in Texas*
In suburban Arlington, Texas, a group of police watchers have been seen armed with guns, following and filming police officers. The officers, thus far, have done nothing in response.

According to the Houston Chronicle, although Arlington police might see the cop-watchers as an annoyance and bothersome, they do not seem to be afraid of the group.

Last August, the Dallas New Black Panthers formed an umbrella organization called the Huey P. Newton Gun Club, made for five smaller black or hispanic groups. Aaron Lake Smith wrote of the formation in a VICE article titled "The Revolutionary Gun Clubs Patrolling the Black Neighborhoods of Dallas."
http://www.leoaffairs.com/news/black-panther-gun-club-following-filming-police-texas/

I'm sure it would be cool for the KKK to do the same.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

http://masscops.com/threads/watch-a...-officers-in-austin-texas.130610/#post-817688


----------

